# ISO Native American recipes



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

are there any recipes found only in the native american culture? do they vary from tribe to tribe. going to thanksgiving at a friends house and wondered what i could bring that would be different


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Try going through here. I have seen some things that sound really good.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd think things with blueberries & cranberries in the fall, in the northeast. Bison in the plains. Maze' in the west & south. Flour
cakes in the southwest. Fish on any coast. Grain all over with native herbs. Regional meat.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

The only Native American food I've ever made is fry bread, which is a standard in all the nations. But your post really got me excited, Babe. I'm looking for recipes now, too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2008)

It's going to depend on what Native Americans you're interested in. The plains & interior are going to have been more dependent on game & crops; coastal more dependant on seafood, as well as crops.

From what I understand of the authentic first "Thanksgiving", as we think of it, turkey played a somewhat lesser part, if any. Most of the food served consisted of fish, lobster, oysters, squash, bean, & corn dishes, augmented by some game.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks stacy, you are right , lots of good things. an awful lot of coffee.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

i am most interested in tribes in southern calif. did some googling but would like as much info as you all can give me.


----------



## Constance (Nov 8, 2008)

Native Americans ate a lot of corn, squash, beans, fish, wild game, and made use of native herbs, roots, nuts, berries and seeds (like wild rice).


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 8, 2008)

NativeTech: Indigenous Food and Traditional Recipes


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

great site, lady, however i draw the line at pairie dogs. you have to have five and kill em in early spring. yuck


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 9, 2008)

babetoo said:


> great site, lady, however i draw the line at pairie dogs. you have to have five and kill em in early spring. yuck


 
You asked about different tribes .    I wouldn't eat prairie dogs either


----------



## Claire (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree with those who say this:  A native American who was in a southern California tribe sure as heck wouldn't eat the same foods that a tribe in Plymouth Rock. More research than I'd be willing to take on.  In Williamsburg, VA, we had an "authentic" meal of the time and "Indian pudding" was featured.  You might consider looking up recipes for it ... if I remember correctly, the history of the dish was a combination of concepts from both the native Americans (remember, Europe did not have corn at the time) and the pilgrims' "spoon bread".


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> You asked about different tribes . I wouldn't eat prairie dogs either


 
lol


----------

